# Dale Hollow - Float-n-Fly for smallie trip dates



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Going back again for our 8th FNF trip down to the holla! Anyone with a boat wanting to trailer down and learn how to fish the float-n-fly is welcome to join us as always. 5+ lb smallies are fairly common, with a few over 6 caught on our trip each year. Awesome fishery, awesome technique, and a great way to kick off the season!

This year, we're going March 8th - 13th, staying at Cedar Hill.

Won't be long!!!!


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Brandon:

Hope you guys have a great trip. Me and my crew are heading down February 16th through 21st. 

The same invitation applies to all who would like to give the FNF a try on Dale Hollow that can't make ShakeDowns March Trip.

Dale Hollow, FNF, & Late Winter - what a way to start the fishing season!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Too bad our path's won't cross this time Joe. Just make sure Jake leaves a few behind for us 

You doin Cedar again? If so, take a fire extinguisher


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

I will be down on president's day weekend fishing the hendricks creek to star Point areas, and will be at cedar Hill fishing March 9-11. As of now, I have some one fishing with me in March. It should be another great time!


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Brandon:

Yep - Cedar Hill. Bringing a fire extinguisher and water heater just in case.

Dan - 

Look us up when you get down there in February. We'll give you a fishing report and compare notes. Will you be fishing the FNF down the lake that far?


----------



## WhiteNitro (May 2, 2006)

I have only gone once and launched out of Horse Creek. I spent a week and only caught 6. Any recommendations on where to stay and where to fish? I would like to try it again this year.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

WN...we fished out of HC for a number of years, and still fish the same areas but stay at Cedar Hill anymore for a little nicer accomodations.

When you fished, were you f-n-f fishing? We go down strictly for the f-n-f bite. We've had days where we'll catch 6 each, and days where we skunk. All depends on the conditions, weather stability, etc...

Where to fish? Any/all of the creeks down by the dam...Kyle, Indian, Long Branch, even Horse Creek. We've taken them within feet of the HC bouys.


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Shakedown's right! All those area's produced for us last year.

If you really want to learn the FNF and gain confidence in the technique hire a guide for a half day. It was the best $125 I've spent in a long time and it cut the learning curve dramatically. After spending a half day with the guide you can concentrate on the fishing instead of whether your rigging right, fishing the right spots, or working the lure properly.


----------



## WhiteNitro (May 2, 2006)

I was fishing fnf, grubs and silver buddies. Did not catch any on fnf but finally got a bite going with the buddies. I was traveling with a fellow that has fished the Hollow for years and is a pretty good fnf fisherman. The week I was down there Jerry McGinnis was near us filiming a fnf show with Nuckles. I saw the show afterwards and they got very few on fnf. Nuckles ended up catching them on jigs...with pork...I believe. I must have been there at the wrong time for fnf.

I met a game warden that was doing creel checks and he said the fnf was a tourist gimmick and that the fisherman down there caught them on grubs. I have still not given up on fnf. I like the technique and it makes sense.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Do a search on float-n-fly on this site, and you can see plenty of our pics of "gimmick" fish  hehe

Rodman is right...the best way to learn it correctly, is hiring a guide. The first year we went down we did, and it has paid off every year since! Most of the guides that I've met (Coan, Sanfer, etc) won't throw anything but the fnf in the winter. It's that hot!!!

If you have the means, you should considering meeting us down there. A lot of fun, and the bite is a true trophy bite that time of year!!

There's also a few internet sites (forums) dedicated to nothing but fnf...check em out, as you can learn a ton from em!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

This post from last year's trip has me all fired up!!!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41539&highlight=dale+hollow

Great pics...COME ON MARCH


----------



## WhiteNitro (May 2, 2006)

I will see what my schedule looks like. I was planning on going down anyway so I might be able to hook up with this trip. Thank you for the invitation.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Looks awesome. I'm gonna talk to my buddy about it. We were planning on trying out Guntersville in March but DH is a lot closer. I'd rather catch smallies than largies anyday too. I've been just waiting on an opportunity like this to actually use my noodle rod.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Brandon i will check my schedule but i may be in with you guys this time missed the last one had a blast the year before. Iam already needing a fix and by march i will really need one lol.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sweeeeet Jerry. Check your PM!

Pigsticker...if you can make it happen, let me know and I'll give you the lodging details, equipment specs, etc...


----------



## ashtonmj (May 3, 2004)

May join as well though its silly seeing me in my 16' with a 9.9 trying to keep up. Though it's only an hour drive for me so why the hell not. The way its been it will probably be about 70 degrees too.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

that would be sweet ashtonmj. If I was only an hour away, I'd be typing this from the cabin


----------



## sawguy1 (Nov 23, 2005)

I was think of going in April. Now after reading this I may go the same time you guys do. Man that sounds fun. I wont know anything for a few weeks yet. I will keep you posted


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

sweeeet. the more the merrier!!!


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

How about this fish caught on the float and fly at Dale. The article and picture is on fishin.com

http://www.fishin.com/articles/jimdicken/27inchlargemouth.htm


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Booked Cabin #6 today. Thanks for the reminder Dan.

66 days right?


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Brandon:

We're in the Duplex again this year - both levels (Cabins 6 and 7). Feb 16 thru 21. Taking 7 people and three boats. Hoping the weather is a little less severe than last year.

We'll miss having you guys around!

Joe


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice!! Yeah, too bad our schedules didn't jive this year. 4 of us in 2 boats right now. 

I'm sure ill be buggin ya right before you leave in feb.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I will be staying @ Star Point for 4 nights the 2nd week of march.

Gotta find some fOOtballs and that sassy hot country lady I found in the town of Static. What a woman!! She thought getting lost in the fog was romantic and even made the beds and cleaned the house boat....hahhahhahaaa :B


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Mitch, what are the dates??? Well be down March 8-13th. If our days overlap, we gotta meet for a beer at least!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

oh man...our trip starts on the 14th and we come back on Sunday the 19th

you guys will have them fully paterned for me by then ehh  

seriously i want some details of whats going on before we start up
save me a headache guys.


----------



## ashtonmj (May 3, 2004)

Just wanted to leave a report. 

Talked with Bobby Gentry for about 30 minutes Friday night. F'n'F has been picking up with the recent colder temperatures. He has been fishing the middle lake on points and grass. Deer hair with blue and purple has been a good color. He also said the spinnerbait bite in the upper lake was picking up, but instead of slow rolling it, fishing it just under the surface in stained water. Punisher has a few new colors of jigs that are just now in stock as of this weekend.

I fished out of Willow Grove yesterday up Hendricks Creek from 7-3. Cold but clear skies with a slight chop to calm. We fished coves and main lake points. Only two hits on F'n'F and one large smallmouth followed an asprin hair jig up to the boat. This occured all on main lake points. Water temperature is finally below 50, we found 47-48.5. Still pretty chilly down here so hopefully that solidifies the fish.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice to see that water temp has dropped. I'm hopin for 47 in March!
How are the levels currently?


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Brandon:

I've been speaking with Coan and Sandfer. Sounds like levels are not as low as last year. FloatnFly bite is just starting to come into its own and most fish are being caught mid-lake (around Irons Creek) near main lake points and channels. A lot of fish are also being caught on tailspinners and suspending jerkbaits.

My trip is less than 4 weeks away! I've scheduled Coan for half a day to take out two of my clients. Should help locate the fish. I'll give you a detailed report when I get back.

Joe


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sweet!!

I saw that Coan is throwin together a fnf clinic and a fish together with the guys at fishin.com the weekend before I'll be there in March. Might be cool to attend, however one of the reasons I enjoy DH in the winter is not seeing 30 boats on the water in those creeks! Glad we're going the following week!


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

http://www.lrn.usace.army.mil/pao/lakeinfo/DAL.htm

Here are lake levels as of January 19th.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

very nice.

you gettin pumped or what dan?!


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Less than 3 weeks until my trip. Any other OGFer's heading down to the Hollow for President's day weekend? If so let me know - We're staying at Cedar Hill - 2/16 thru 2/21.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm BEAMING with jealousy Joe!

You taking all the boys down?


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Joe,

I will be fishing out of the State Park ramp that Friday and Saturday.
I will be getting the boat ready more than anything that weekend.

Dan


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Dan-

If you're fishing saturday let me know maybe we can get together and compare notes.

Brandon-

I'm taking my two oldest (joey and jake) and will be accompanied by a very close friend and his son and a client.

Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## mcmd8700 (May 21, 2004)

Joe, we have a group of four heading to Dale for our first time on Pres Day weekend. We usually go to Cumberland, but you know what's going on there. We are staying near Starspoint. If you have any advice, I would be all ears 

Mike


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Mike:

I sent you a PM with a little info. Hope it helps. I'd be anxious to learn how you all do in that area of lake this time of year.

Joe


----------

